# • swell.gr • Hummer H2 Zaino Correction Detail •



## Swell.gr

Work days never stop for swell detail store, thus previous Weekend we went out of our facilities to take care of one of our client's beast, a Black Hummer H2










First off was bath time.

Some pics before wash























































First was the snow foam























































We had to climb on rear wheel in order to rinse the roof










After thorough rinse the H2 was washed using Microfiber Madness Incredimitt and Zaino Z-7



















The car was dried and then drove under the shed for the rest of the detailing procedures.










Following are some pictures of the state the paint was. Heavily swirled, many RDS and deeper scratches which were gained while driving off-road.


















































































Here are some 50-50 shots





































And after the 50-50, some before/after shots:



































And one small teaser before refinement and protection.










After compounding, the paint was refined with BriteMax Black Max and then protected with 2 layers of Zaino's Sealant, Z-2.

Hummer's exterior trims were in very bad shape as pictured in initial photos. They were all treated with AutoFinesse Revive which restored them really well and dramatically changed the whole image of the car.

The huge tires were dressed with Zaino Z-16 and the inner part of the arches with FK #108

Before the sun came down, we had the chance to take some final photos which demonstrate the big before/after difference.


















































































Than you for reading.


----------



## Mad Ad

Nice work as always Mike on your part:thumb:


----------



## StamGreek

Always top work mike


----------



## zahtar

great looking finish mike :thumb:

bumpers and tyres are better than new!


----------



## Zolasbackheel

wow, looks awesome.


----------



## TopSport+

stunning


----------



## prokopas

What a beast... Top work mike


----------



## Chrissyronald

That looks great!


----------



## Swell.gr

thanks for your kind comments :thumb:


----------



## lowejackson

Very nice work :thumb:


----------



## nikosp11

Stunning result mate!!


----------



## tonyy

Fantastic work as always Mike:thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr

Thanks a lot mates


----------



## boomboom

Top job mate! looks stunning!


----------



## skorpios

Top job once more Mike! :thumb:
Detailing of gargantuan proportions!!!


----------



## Luis

nice job as always


----------



## kstoilas

I got tired just by looking at this beast in your photos. 

Fantastic job once again! The final shots do your job justice


----------



## -Simon-

Very nice work!


----------



## Swell.gr

Thank you all for your kind comments


----------



## dsms

One hell of an undertaking, excellent work!


----------



## Black.MB

Top work as always:thumb:


----------



## Pavlosgreece

The beast Looks like new!!! 
Huge work with fantastic outcome!!!


----------



## taz007

Nice job!


----------



## obelix1

Top work , Must have taken ages looking at the size of the car !
Respect &#55357;&#56397;


----------

